# Country music



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

I know a lot of people despise country because of the radio, but there are some seriously good country albums out there that don't get heard, because of the stereotypes. I currently listen to two country albums along with rock and classical music:

Willie Nelson: Red Headed Stranger








Nitty Gritty Dirt Band: Will The Circle Be Unbroken








Country music is all about primitiveness in music. It's about self expression through simple means such as a guitar and a voice. Because of this simplicity, you can really hear the passion in good country music.

If you're serious about music, you can't skip country music. Give it a try, you'll be surprised.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Country music is one of the richest genres out there, with everything from folk music like the Carter Family to bluegrass, honky tonk, hillbilly, western swing, cowboy, citybilly, rockabilly, and C&W. I looked down on country music too until a friend of mine turned me on to the good stuff. It's now my second favorite type of music, a close second to jazz. It's that good.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Some CDs that remain from a once extensive country music collection.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

It's like the traditional version of pop, instead it's singers don't do idiotic works to become more popular. It's singers are honest and have some dignity or solemnity.(? English isn't my first language)

I don't know many country singers but I like Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Martina McBride (his 90s were better) and somewhat Trisha Yearwood and Rita Coolidge.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

As with most genres, the good stuff is good and the rest is rubbish, but with Country music so little of it is good, but yes, Johnny Cash is one of the greats.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Moira said:


> As with most genres, the good stuff is good and the rest is rubbish, but with Country music so little of it is good, but yes, Johnny Cash is one of the greats.


Most of what is called 'country' isn't.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

"Most" of what is called "Country" isn't anything other than Pop with a Southern drawl. I quite like a lot of "true" country music... bluegrass, Johnny Cash, etc...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I was into country music until I moved to Nashville. Weird. I need to get exploring ir again, though. It can be bad, but when it's good, whoo doggies! There are some songs I can't even think of unless I want to break into an ugly cry. And as for Nashville, there's such amazing talent walking the mean streets here, many of them waiting tables or driving cabs. 

Having said that, I could listen to Alison Krauss all day. Her band, Union Station, isn't too shabby, either.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like The Seldom Scene, Doc Watson, Tony Rice, Waylon Jennings, Peter Rowan, Tim O'Brien, Buddy Emmons, Speedy West, and many of the country crooners of the 60s & 70s I grew up hearing on the radio.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Moira said:


> As with most genres, the good stuff is good and the rest is rubbish, but with Country music so little of it is good.


That's true of modern country music. As an art form country is even deader than jazz. But in the 40s and 50s, it was a vital force in American music.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the really old country. Slim Whitman, Gene Autry, Eddy Arnold, Sons of the Pioneers, Bob Wills, Johnny Bond, and Roy Rogers did some amazing stuff in the 30's to early 60's. While many still kept a career, the stuff they did in those days just can't be beat. 

I like a lot of the rockabilly guys and some of the outlaws, but I think too much of the genres potential went in a bad direction. 

It's kind of like how grunge, which had some good bands, degraded rock's potential. 

It would be nice to see country return to those glory days. Some great groups are coming together that are already bringing the spirit back, but it's still yet to catch on.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i really like Iris DeMent's first two albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of sorts but I suppose my tastes lean towards 'country rock' more than anything - late 60s Byrds, the first three Flying Burrito Brothers albums, Pure Prairie League's early material etc. and, from more recent times, the 'alt country' style of Uncle Tupelo, Whiskeytown, Tarnation and The Jayhawks. Of the 'purer' country acts that are around now I really like The Handsome Family - some real Southern Gothic going on there - and Freakwater, who have harmonies to die for.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Doc Watson in his prime was an amazing flatpicker.

Does anybody here remember the McPeaks? A Virginia bluegrass band, very tight ensemble. Trad, but they could drive the beat.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't say I've ever heard of McPeaks. I usually go for the more eclectic bluegrass bands. I haven't listened to a lot of traditional stuff. I do like Jim & Jesse, but I don't have any recordings.

A really nice record I discovered about 18 years ago is by the Cox Family. The title is Everybody's Reaching Out For Someone. Great male/female vocals, great playing, and good material.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have some Country but not much. I tend to prefer the female singers to the male, especially in the current crop. But I enjoy some of the older males such as Waylon Jennings, Don Williams, Willie Nelson and a few others. About 25 years ago one of our supermarket chains sold a collection of Country Cassettes (one per week). One of the treasures in it was the Classic song "Crazy" sung by the composer - 
willie Nelson. That is a treat.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of McPeaks. I usually go for the more eclectic bluegrass bands. I haven't listened to a lot of traditional stuff. I do like Jim & Jesse, but I don't have any recordings.
> [...]


By 'trad' I mean still bluegrass, not newgrass. The Seldom Scene was trad by that definition. I see you problem with my use of 'trad' though; should have been clearer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have a lot of Seldom Scene, but Live At The Cellar Door is my favorite. I like New Grass too. I'm a big Sam Bush fan. I finally met him in Elizabethtown, NY in 2007. That was a great night!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If you categorize blugrass under country I find that enjoyable however most other subcategories of country I really don't listen to. Also modern country that is frequently played really does give the whole genre a bad name. Many of the older names in country have produced some real quality music but I find the modern country to be far from the classics.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like the kind where the guy sings "I shot a man just to watch him bleed", and you can tell he's actually playing the instrument. I don't like the kind where the guy's singing "I have a truck, go America" in autotune.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate that people think Western branched off from Country. Sorry folks, we had Western Swing before we had Country.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Country is a really interesting genre in the sense that people always feel the need to defend or define what they mean by country music. "No, no, no, not that radio stuff. The real stuff."

I enjoy "pop" country. I don't think anyone should feel any kind of shame for what they feel inclined towards.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Lately I've enjoyed Kris Kristofferson, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Alan Jackson and Hank Williams Jr. music a lot.
Dottie West was a hidden gem I'd missed, such awesome voice.

I really think after the deaths of Johnny Cash and Waylon Jennings, country music lost great artists. Most of the new commers aren't interesting. Brad Paisely ain't bad though.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am surprised no-one has mentioned the genius that was Gram Parsons:










He created the Country Rock genre in the 70s, and was never surpassed.

His desert funeral was quite special too. :lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Trazgang, didn't recognize you without your bike! 

I find bluegrass the most enjoyable as well although I've most recently fallen into the pit that is modern pop country. I love it! Luke!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

kv466 said:


> Hey, Trazgang, didn't recognize you without your bike!
> 
> I find bluegrass the most enjoyable as well although I've most recently fallen into the pit that is modern pop country. I love it! Luke!


Anything except the unbearable Taylor Swift and Miranada Lambert! I find Shania Twain overrated too!

Awesome female country singers to add: Jody Miller, Rosanne Cash, Barbara Mandrell, Connie Smith, Lynn Anderson, The Judds, Kathy Mattea, Carlene Carter.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I love this, I keep watching it and singing along pretending I'm miley cyrus signing with Dolly Parton live on stage, I do the same when I'm at karaoke night.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> Anything except the unbearable Taylor Swift and Miranada Lambert! I find Shania Twain overrated too!


They're not country singers anyway.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

starthrower said:


> They're not country singers anyway.


You sure you want to go down that path?


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Valerie June is a recent country singer with an interesting sound. I Am Shelby Lynne by Shelby Lynne was also a great country album, shame she never followed it up with anything decent

Also got lots of time for Gillian Welch, Emmylou Harris, Johnny Cash, Gram Parsons, The Flying Burrito Brothers, Loretta Lynn and Marty Robbins


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Let's talk about country music. It is my favorite genre (even above classical!), and I'd be interested in hearing about what people are listening to and liking.

I started listening to music with artists like George Strait, Conway Twitty, and Reba McEntire. My first musical passions were Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson, Brooks & Dunn, and Billy Ray Cyrus. Of today's artists, I tend to go for Brad Paisley, Keith Urban, Blake Shelton, Sara Evans, and Lady Antebellum. I'm leaving a lot of names out in the interests of a shorter post.

I have little enthusiasm for the "bro country" movement, but some of those songs are really fun when mixed in with other types of songs. Recently, I've been enjoying "Just Gettin' Started" by Jason Aldean. "Crushin' It" by Brad Paisley is a great song for the warmer weather that's approaching.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Besides Johnny Cash, here are a couple of my favorites:

Nashville Skyline


----------

